
Engineering Brain Parasites for Intracellular Delivery of Therapeutic Proteins - azernik
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/early/2018/12/03/481192
======
squozzer
Here's a similar technique used for leukemia --
[https://usingaidstofightleukemia.weebly.com/](https://usingaidstofightleukemia.weebly.com/)

